# Do I need to remove paint while installing kitchen Backsplashes?



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am installing backsplashes in kitchen between counter and cabniets. At the moment it has paint. Can anyone suggest, do I need to remove all paint or simply sand with sand paper is enough? Sanding don't remove paint. All DIY videos, don't adderss this point. Please suggest?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Port,
little more info, what kind of backsplashes are we talking about, laminate, tile, etc.?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks, I am all set


----------

